# Free knit pattern for a poncho



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I released pattern #70 today on Ravelry, and I've decided to commemorate the occasion by making it free. 

This poncho is worked from the top down, and my models used worsted weight (for the black) and two strands of sport held together (the teal). I've already been throwing one on for these chilly mornings!

Poncho is worked with 10 1/2 US/6.5mm needles in the round.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crystal-trees


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty and I love knitting with Knit Picks comfy sport.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you. This is lovely.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you. The pattern is lovely.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Love it. Thank you!


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for the free pattern. Your work is beautiful!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you. It is lovely, and so generous of you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern! This will be my first attempt at knitting in the round!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Congrats on pattern #70 and many more. A big thanks for sharing this.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It'a a lovely piece and so timely right now! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern. &#128522;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words! Made my day!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful thanks for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

That is lovely, thank you!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

That is a beautiful pattern thank you so much!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooooooo, very nice. Thank you for the post.


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you!!! It's just what I've been looking for. Something to throw on shoulders when I sit in bed and read before sleep.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I love this pattern. I will be knitting this as soon as I finish the project I'm working on!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I really love this pattern - I will make mine without the lace pattern. I like the neck and length. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this super pattern and to make it a gift to us for free is so very generous.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice of you to share the pattern. I am on a real poncho kick recently, with one on the needles now and 4 more completed. I love to do a different pattern each time and prefer ones (like this) that can use worsted weight. 
I am guessing from your post that you have other patterns, so I will do more shopping when I sign off here Thanks again!!!


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, lovely!!


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. It's perfect for church or a cool evening. I will be buying yarn soon for this project


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I am always looking for a pattern to make something special for my two teenage granddaughters. I had picked up yarn to do something in their school colors and hadn't found what I wanted,until now. They both attend different schools and these will be a perfect addition to their Christmas gifts made in their primary school color. I will pick up turtlenecks in their other school color to put under them.

Thank You!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Wonderful. Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you. Both are so pretty


----------



## ahnorton (Feb 11, 2012)

I absolutely love this- how very nice of you to share it with us! Question- if you wanted to add a repeat to accommodate a larger lady, how many would you cast on? Thank,you again?


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for the gift of the pattern!


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. My goddaughter's name is Crystal. Guess this needs to be a Christmas present for her.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How very generous of you to offer it for free! I ablsolutely love it, thank you very much!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

this is beautiful, can't wait to make one for myself!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Fantastic design! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very beautiful! ;0)


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

This is SO lovely. Many thanks!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the gift!! Lovely poncho.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

so pretty. Thank you.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Very generous of you to share. Thanks for link.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of ponchos but this one is REALLY pretty. I can't wait to make one for my daughter and daughter-in-law. Thanks so much for your generosity!!!!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely pattern x thank you xx


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats lovely, i really must get my printer re-installed. I wonder if my mum would wear one?


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you. That's lovely.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That's beautiful. Thank you so much for such a lovely gift.
Ellie


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern! Thanks for the link.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. Showed it to my friend who expecting their first child in Feb. she asked if it could be used for nursing. We decided to try half solid and half lace. She could wear the lace in front then just turn the poncho around if baby got hungry.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you its lovely.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

These are lovely, thank you


----------



## DesertMaiden60 (Mar 14, 2014)

First of all this is VERY beautiful! Sesecond, a dumb question, is it possible to knit this flat and seam it in the back? Looked over the pattern and it looked pretty straight forward. Anything to get out of learning how to knit in the round. Again very beautiful


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful poncho. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea AND the pattern! I'm still too menopause warm for jackets or sweaters, and these look just right...


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Thank you also for the compliments, I'm so sorry it's crocheted. I used a the linen stitch to make the centre and single crochet around the edge.

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/crochet-tutorials/crochet-linen-stitch/


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity! Bringing this one to a close now as it's reached it's 5 page limit.


----------

